# Good luck to the Cato crew going out tomorrow



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Man.. its gonna be snotty and cold... Betcha the skipper will still put ya on some fish!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

know some folks that were 13mi off. said it was a lil bumpy. I think him and cato were the only ones out. they're already headed back in... no fish


----------

